# Unterschied RF Next XC und SL



## wilson (18. Juni 2007)

SL ist kürzer und leichter. Wo sind sonst die Unterschiede bez. Einsatzbereich? Gewichtsbeschränkung? Sicherheit?


----------



## wilson (19. Juni 2007)

Fährt hier jemand den Next XC? Hat der auch ein Titannetz im Vorbau-Klemmbereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Juni 2007)

zumindest das 2006er modell hat es, ich gehe davon aus dass das für 2007 nicht geändert wurde.


----------



## wilson (21. Juni 2007)

Sorry, dass ich frage. Du bist sicher, dass Du einen XC und keinen SL hast? Komisch ist, dass auf der RF Homepage das Titanmesch beim SL extra erwähnt wird. Beim XC aber nicht.


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Juni 2007)

jep, da bin ich ganz sicher!
hier: http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/7177.html
siehst du ein foto vom xc, das titanmesh ist eindeutig zu sehen.


----------



## wilson (27. Juni 2007)

Fährt den einer mit Barends? Laut RF Montageanleitung ist er mit den Plugs für Barends zugelassen. Habe aber doch bedenken, wenn ich sehe, wie dünnwandig das Teil am Ende ist. Welche Barends wären empfehlenswert und welche eher weniger?


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Juni 2007)

ich bin den xc ein paar monate (vor dem wechsel auf einen deus xc lowriser) mit roox barends gefahren - völlig problemlos. was etwas verwirrt: RF liefert beim lenker keine drehmomentangaben mit! die standardmäßigen 8nm (vorbau) und 6nm (barends) haben aber nichtmal optische spuren am lenker hinterlassen. 
zur not würde ich mit carbon-montagepaste nachhelfen.


----------



## wilson (27. Juni 2007)

Danke!


----------

